# Bad reaction, Advantix II



## ChaosAPBT (Dec 19, 2009)

Recently I put my dog on Advantix II. He has been on it for a month and I had just a few days ago applied his second treatment. Since then he broke out in hives that have been building to a head thats filled with blood and his hair has been falling out in the areas I had applied it. Diphenhydramine does nothing for the hives and it appears as if he has a chemical burn in the areas I applied it to. The emergency vet does not consider this an emergency and his regular vet is out for the 4th of July. I do have an appointment with him for Friday so can anyone give me advice on what else I could do? I called Bayer, the makers of Advantix, and they were not helpful in anyway. They had just told me to bathe him in Dawn to try to get rid of the chems in the treatment. Also it has been pussing in the areas I had applied it over the last 24 hours, the areas he appears to have a chemical burn. He otherwise has no signs of fatigue, itching, or any other symptoms or any other complications.

Thanks.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

hmm.
hives don't normally fill with blood. that's basically open wounds and the benedryl (diphenhydramine) shouldn't be used on broken skin. that's probably what made it worse.
i would clean all the areas using a mild soap. like baby aveeno or baby aquaphor. follow with cold compress. and antibacterial.
maybe some aloe vera?
it's good that his behavior is normal. but he may start itching as the skin heals. keeping it washed and adding aloe will help.
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## ChaosAPBT (Dec 19, 2009)

It wasnt a topical diphenhydramine, it was oral. Sorry, I should have elaborated a bit further on the head or better phrased it. This is happening in the area that appears to be a chemical burn. I would say 65% of his body is covered with hives.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bathe him in dawn dish soap to get the rest off him, then you can treat the skin with triple antibiotic cream or even go look for a good burn cream to use. That is exactly what it is a chemical burn and a reaction to the meds. I have seen this happen many times with any treatment you put on the back like that. It just irritates some dogs. 

When you apply it you should also put it all along the back and legs not just in one spot.


----------



## ChaosAPBT (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I was always told to just apply it to the neck area but try to spread it out so its not concentrated in one spot. This is so that they do not lick it.

I had applied it about half way down his neck and then down to about a quarter of the way down his back. All in all, it was a good amount of coverage, I wouldn't say it was all in one spot. This stuff is just highly concentrated I feel. I should have done more research on it but I wanted to jump on it quick. A friend of mine that suggested me to this sites dog Crash has been diagnosed with Ehrlichia and the treatments he was using worked but still provided a window of time for the bacteria to spread into the blood after the tick had bit the dog. This area is bad with ticks so I wanted to make sure my dog was safe. After reading up on Advantix II I see loads of people with problems. Live and learn, but my dog shouldn't have to suffer


Thanks for the advice on the treatment of the actual burn area. I was unsure though of what products might be OK. Would a cream be safer than a gel/ointment or will it not matter?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would just go to like Walgreen's or CVS (any pharmacy) and look for a bun cream or ointment. Either one will be fine, sorry you have to go through this and it does sound like you tried to spread it around. It happens with all brands of topicals that go on he back. Dogs can just have a reaction to them. The cheaper ones like Adams brand can be deadly so you are really lucky it was a mild reaction.


----------



## ChaosAPBT (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess luck ran out. Its a shame though cause I do need something. There is not a place I can go where you will not find ticks except the beaches and boardwalks, where dogs happen to also be banned for the summer months.


----------



## ChaosAPBT (Dec 19, 2009)

Just a follow up on the effectiveness of the diphenhydramine. The inflammation of the hives is going down, however the hives that have appeared first appear to be sticking around and are getting harder to the touch. Is this common with hives?

Also, Jay the other member I recently spoke of has confirmed the very same type of reaction with his dog. If you are considering Advantix II I would highly recommend against it. Of course its your right to do as you choose but this stuff is gaining a bad reputation. I dont believe in irony, I believe all things happen for a reason. This being that the stuff is just not good. The hives lead me to believe its just a allergic reaction. But such a chemical burn like this leads me to believe its just to concentrated and they need to at least rethink the weight class the treatments fit under. They are also telling people you can apply as early as two weeks apart.


----------

